# Apple Script et Microsoft Entourage



## matotrom (11 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherche a faire un script qui envoi un message enregistrer dans "sur mon ordinateur -> brouillon" et qui a comme sujet "MonSujet". J'ai Mac OS X 10.5.3 et Microsoft Entourage 2008.
Mais je n'y arrive pas. Alors si quelqu'un a une solution...

Merci d'avance


----------



## johny12 (13 Septembre 2008)

tell app "ton application"
tell app "system events"
keystroke s using ( command down) ( plus le haut mais je sais plus comment ^^)
delay 2
keystroke d using (command down)
delay 1
keystroke return
end tell
end tell


----------



## Wargames (10 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous,

Ne voulant pas créer un nouveau sujet avec le même titre, j'ai préféré poser ma question dans celui-ci, quitte à le réactiver. Ai-je bien fait ?

Mon souci est le suivant : j'ai besoin d'imprimer des e-mails avec Entourage 2008 tels qu'ils apparaissent à l'écran, sans l'ajout du header (expéditeur, destinataire, objet...). 

Comme il n'y a pas de préférences d'impression permettant cela (cela se faisait automatiquement sous Entourage 2004...), il m'a été suggéré de créer un AppleScript. Je me suis donc plongé à corps perdu, avec quelques réminiscences de Basic des années 80 

Voici le résultat de mes premiers essais :

tell application "Microsoft Entourage"
	set theMessage to item 1 of (get current messages)
	set theContent to content of theMessage
	print theContent
end tell


Le message d'erreur indique que l'instruction Print, apparemment, ne peut pas s'utiliser de cette manière.

Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse d'éclairer ma lanterne ?

Merci d'avance !


----------

